# Western Ontario Steam Threshers



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.steamthresher.com

this is the show l'm going to this week end and bean soup is the best tractor pulls mini tractor pulls and there's crafts for the miss

last years when with out power it was one of the biggest power outs ever but it's still was a hit and for you deere fans there was a pull off with roger wood's super W-6 and brian cornwell's D cornwell pulled 15 ft and woods pulled 0 ft yes thats right beaten by a deere they are going at it again


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know why, but the food is always great at these kinds of shows


----------

